# Cornbread Stuffing - TNT



## AllenOK (Oct 30, 2005)

It took me about a year to perfect this one, but I love it!  While it's titled a "stuffing", it's actually a dressing, as I don't stuff the bird.  This yields enough to stuff a chicken, but not a turkey.


Cornbread Stuffing
Yields:  6 servings

about 4 c cornbread
2 T vegetable oil
½ c diced onions
½ c diced celery
Giblets from the bird, finely chopped, optional
1 t minced garlic
1 t salt
1 t ground black pepper
1 t thyme
1 t sage
1 c chicken stock
2 eggs, beaten

	NOTE:  Use an 10” cast iron skillet for this one, and you can actually bake the dressing in the same pan as you sauté the vegetables in.
	Heat a pan over high heat.  Add the oil.  Reduce heat to medium, and add the onions, celery, giblets (if desired), garlic, salt, pepper, thyme, and sage.  Sauté until onions are soft, transparent, and lightly caramelized. While this is cooking, crumble the cornbread into a large mixing bowl.  When the onions are lightly browned, add this mixture to the bowl with the crumbled cornbread and stir.  Add the chicken stock and mix thoroughly.  The mixture should be fairly wet.  Add the egg and mix thoroughly.  Press the mixture firmly into a baking dish (or use the cast iron skillet).  Bake at 350°F for one hour.


----------



## licia (Oct 30, 2005)

This looks really good. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree, it looks VERY good!  I don't make stuffing enough to perfect any of the recipes I have tried, so thank you for doin' all the work!


----------



## Dove (Oct 30, 2005)

Do you make the cornbread from scratch or a mix?  DH can eat corn meal but not flour..Alergic to grains.

Marge


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 30, 2005)

I usually make cornbread from scratch, following a recipe I have.  However, for this recipe, scratch or boxed mix will work.

I don't think I've seen any recipes for cornbread that didn't call for flour, as the cornmeal by itself doesn't bake up like a wheat-based quick bread will.

I have at least one rice or wild-rice dressing/stuffing recipe.  I'll post that when I find it.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 30, 2005)

This is basically what we have always made, except, we use poultry seasoning instead of the sage and thyme, which it already has in it with marjoram, rosemary, salt, pepper and nutmeg. We adjust the seasoning to taste. This stuff is so good.
Just cook it until the top is browned and a little crispy.
Allen, thanks for sharing this. Not very many people do it this way. That's where I got confused on the traditional and cornbread way of making it on the poll about how you make your stuffing/dressing. This IS our traditional


----------



## marmalady (Oct 30, 2005)

Dove! Good to see you back!


You can just make a basic cornbread, and use all cornmeal - it'll be kinda dry, but that's okay, because you'll be adding moisture into the stuffing recipe.


----------



## licia (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't know if it is available all over, but in the South, you can find self rising corn meal that contains no flour - no gluten. My nephew has an intolerance for gluten so we use it to make cornbread or such dishes when he is here. It is NOT corn meal mix - it is Self rising cornmeal.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 31, 2005)

Dove, I made a post with the rice stuffing recipes I have for you here:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16239


----------



## Dove (Nov 8, 2005)

I thought I was on the right track for corn bread but when I read the ingredients on the back of self rising corn bread...it has flour in it. Darn! Marge


----------



## Dina (Nov 8, 2005)

Allen,
Your dressing is exactly like mine!  I also make my cornbread from scratch, using buttermilk, whole milk and heavy cream for an extra creamy and rich bread.

Dina


----------

